
Was Diogenes a “Troll”? - podgaj
https://www.philosophybasics.com/philosophers_diogenes.html
======
lioeters
Diogenes is one of my favorite wandering philosophers, along with Nasreddin,
and legendary characters from Taoism and Zen Buddhism.

In a way, they did "troll" the societies where they travelled, by living
beyond their value systems, flaunting their freedom and mocking what people
take seriously.

I'd prefer the term "wise fools".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_madness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_madness)

They were not trolls who take pleasure in mockery. Their way of life and
thought have something to teach us, and people through history have loved
these characters, as we can see from the stories we continue to tell about
them.

~~~
podgaj
I was not asking if they really were trolls, but would the be shunned as
trolls on the modern day forums by people who did not understand them?

------
podgaj
Would Diogenes be considered a troll if he appeared one day on Hacker News or
Reddit? I mean, look at the stuff he did!

"He showed his rejection of "normal" ideas about human decency by eating in
the street, masturbating in the marketplace, urinating on those who insulted
him, defecating in the theatre, and pointing at people with his middle finger.
He was a self-appointed public scold whose mission was to demonstrate to the
ancient Greeks that civilization is regressive."

~~~
salawat
He also rightfully rejected the illusion of supremacy by the higher classes,
called out the political classes for being liars, and reminded scholars that
it's a good idea to check yourself against the world sometimes.

You could find no more respectable a wielder of the yardstick of civilization
than good ol' Diogenes. It takes a man who knows what savagery lies beneath to
appreciate just how little we are separated from the beasts around us.

~~~
podgaj
Yes, I agree. so imagine him here, in this ne "public Square". How do you
think he would act?

------
just-juan-post
Sounds more like a neckbeard / incel.

> He lived in Corinth for the rest of his life, which he devoted to preaching
> the doctrines of virtuous self-control.

Witty, smart, undesirable, revolting for all but his quick mind.

